# Ideal temperature for crs



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

I've read alot of contradictory information about the ideal temp for a Crs tank. My heater was running at 78, from what I've read that's within a reasonable range but on the high end but isn't the greatest for them and that cooler waters improve colour and shrimplet survival rates. I've unplugged the heater for now and the temp is stable at 70 C but I'm not sure if this is good for the shrimp either. I've had alot of berried shrimp as of late but very few surviving babies. I'd just like to know what is the "best" temp to keep my crs shrimp at. Thanks.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I try my best to keep the tank at 72.5f


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It's 22-23C


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

In Hong Kong's new territories bee shrimps were found in streams/pools as cool as 16C
There is no lower end 
Have said that, anything above 20<25 is acceptable. But there are also optimum breeding temps.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I am curious how low a temp CRS & RCS can take and still survive?

My tanks I've placed in the basement and the temp is a stable 20C (~+2C when I'm drying clothes in the dryer) as I need access to the drains for my other projects tho I think the coolest the basement has been was 16C before.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the responses guys, I'm using a new heater set at 23 C right now. i see a couple berried females in my tank again so hopefully with this temp i'll have more surviving shrimplets


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Thats interesting, i never knew they could survive temperatures that low. I might consider moving some shrimp out into the pond during the summer to see if they'll breed for me since theres tons of algae for them - now that I know they'd survive the water temp which is usually around 18-20C. Just curious as to what would the optimum breeding temp be if you dont mind sharing your secret?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> I am curious how low a temp CRS & RCS can take and still survive?


They'll survive even 16C. But they won't breed.



jon021 said:


> Thats interesting, i never knew they could survive temperatures that low. I might consider moving some shrimp out into the pond during the summer to see if they'll breed for me since theres tons of algae for them - now that I know they'd survive the water temp which is usually around 18-20C. Just curious as to what would the optimum breeding temp be if you dont mind sharing your secret?


haha, not really a secret =P it's everywhere on the internet. like IGOR said, 22-24 is best. Summer is HELL for them. I don't know how warm the pond gets, but anything above 27 they'll suffer (bee shrimp).


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Ohh, ok perfect then, thats what i have my tank at right now lol. And the pond never gets that warm, its about 1500 gallons so even on the warmest days it would take a long time for it to heat up. I think the highest i ever measure it at is 25 C i believe. Thanks for the info


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> They'll survive even 16C. But they won't breed.
> 
> haha, not really a secret =P it's everywhere on the internet. like IGOR said, 22-24 is best. Summer is HELL for them. I don't know how warm the pond gets, but anything above 27 they'll suffer (bee shrimp).


For summer you could either crank the AC up or make a cooler setup for the tank. Something similar to the dormroom DIY AC unit some IIRC McGill guy made but use more fins on it to cool the water back on the return with a fan blowing.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> I am curious how low a temp CRS & RCS can take and still survive?
> 
> My tanks I've placed in the basement and the temp is a stable 20C (~+2C when I'm drying clothes in the dryer) as I need access to the drains for my other projects tho I think the coolest the basement has been was 16C before.


Cherry Red Shrimps can live in a very low temperature, like 5 . I'm not sure that they are happy and can breed, but they can survive


----------

